# Pte. Andrew Knisley Injured-Jan/19/2009



## vonGarvin (19 Jan 2009)

From here:
http://www.ctv.ca/servlet/ArticleNews/story/CTVNews/20090119/afghan_injuries_090119/20090119?hub=TopStories

A Canadian soldier has been seriously injured in an improvised explosive device attack while conducting a routine foot patrol in Panjwaii district in Afghanistan on Monday morning. 



Get well, troop!


----------



## fire_guy686 (19 Jan 2009)

Prayers for a speedy recovery.


----------



## geo (19 Jan 2009)

Aaargh!

Get well soon.

CHIMO!


----------



## The Bread Guy (19 Jan 2009)

Best wishes for a speedy and full recovery.....


----------



## Nfld Sapper (19 Jan 2009)

Canadian soldier seriously injured in Kandahar
Last Updated: Monday, January 19, 2009 | 11:15 AM ET CBC News
 
A Canadian soldier was seriously injured Monday by an improvised explosive device in southern Afghanistan.

The soldier was on foot patrol about 23 km west of the city of Kandahar around 9 a.m. local time when the device exploded, said a statement from the military.

The soldier, who has not been identified, was airlifted to a hospital at the Kandahar base where he is in fair condition.

Canadian soldiers were patrolling with members of the Afghan National Army at the time.

Monday's incident comes less than two weeks after the death of a Canadian soldier in northern Kandahar province.

Trooper Brian Good died on Jan. 7 when an improvised explosive device blew up near his armoured vehicle. Three other soldiers were injured in the incident in the Shah Wali Kowt district, about 35 kilometres north of the city of Kandahar.

The three injured soldiers were later reported to be in good condition.

Since the mission in Afghanistan began seven years ago, 107 Canadian soldiers have been killed. One Canadian diplomat and two Canadian aid workers have also been killed.


----------



## 1feral1 (19 Jan 2009)

Hers's to a quick and speedy recovery!

Wes


----------



## corsaut (19 Jan 2009)

unfortunately we received a call today informing us that a dear friend has been injured. We are assuming the news update posted today Jan 19th is referring to xxxxxxx ...He was new to the Military and displayed a passion and confidence that would make we as canadians proud.  His injuries appear to be severe and life altering.   We can only hope the news we have heard is inaccurate.  We are thinking of you xxxxxx~  



Edited to remove name until it becomes open source. Thanks.
Army.ca Staff


----------



## The Bread Guy (21 Jan 2009)

Sounds like he's on his way home - repeated hopes for a speedy recovery, and best wishes to the family - shared in accordance with the "fair dealing" provisions, Section 29, of the _Copyright Act._

*Londoner injured by bomb*
Pte. Andrew Knisley has lost a leg and suffered a serious injury to an arm
Dale Carruthers, London Free Press, 21 Jan 09
Article link (.pdf permalink)

A London soldier is being flown to Germany today to be treated in a military hospital for injuries caused by a roadside bomb in Afghanistan.

Pte. Andrew Knisley, 24, had his right leg amputated above the knee and has serious injuries to his right arm, his father Ken Knisley said last night.

The blast occurred Monday morning while Knisley was patrolling in the Panjwaii district, about 23 kilometres west of Kandahar, said a military official.

Knisley, a Central secondary school graduate, was stationed outside of Kandahar training Afghan police and army recruits.

Knisley's father was informed of his son's injury on Monday.

"Andrew always calls Sunday and he didn't call Sunday," Ken said. "So when I heard the phone ring, I thought, 'Oh my goodness, it's Andrew.' "

But the caller was an army officer who asked Ken to buzz him into the apartment building.

After getting dressed, Knisley opened the door to hear his son's fate.

"The first words out of the officer's mouth -- I'll never forget his face -- were, 'Your son is alive,' " he said.

The officer also told Knisley his son is being taken to Germany for medical treatment.

"With any luck, he'll be home this weekend," Knisley said.

"He's a strong person and he will get through this very well," the father said....

_More on link_


----------



## Bzzliteyr (21 Jan 2009)

Wow, can you just imagine the way the father felt getting dressed to answer that door?  I wouldn't wish that on anyone.

Thank goodness for him that he heard the words he did.  I just hope this injured soldier doesn't fall between the cracks like it seems a lot of the others have.  We seem to lose touch with them once they get back to Canada and forget to acknowledge their hard work.

Thank you Private Knisley, here's to an expedient recovery.


----------



## The Bread Guy (21 Jan 2009)

When you put it that way, I also have to extend kudos to ALL of the people who have to deliver this kind of news (and worse) to families - can't be easy.  Well done on a necessary, but emotionally difficult task!  


_- edited to fix grammar -_


----------



## geo (21 Jan 2009)

At times like this, I do not think it is necessarily appropriate to have someone in uniform come a knocking on someone's door unanounces.

I thought we had it right by applying the practice of having the soldier call home as soon as possible - even from a hospital bed to give folks on the home front an initial heads-up.... folowed some time later by the visit from the local unit's admin crew.  Don't know why they deviated in this instance .... but it could have been the cause of someone having a coronary OR anxiety attack.... not nice.


----------



## Haggis (21 Jan 2009)

geo said:
			
		

> At times like this, I do not think it is necessarily appropriate to have someone in uniform come a knocking on someone's door unanounces.
> 
> I thought we had it right by applying the practice of having the soldier call home as soon as possible - even from a hospital bed to give folks on the home front an initial heads-up.... folowed some time later by the visit from the local unit's admin crew.  Don't know why they deviated in this instance .... but it could have been the cause of someone having a coronary OR anxiety attack.... not nice.



Agreed, to a point, Geo.  However in some instances the member is still unable to call home as s/he may be heavily sedated or in a medically induced coma.  We do our best but there's never a 100% solution.

Nonetheless, get well soon, Pte Knisley.


----------



## Bzzliteyr (21 Jan 2009)

geo, I see what you are saying but from what I understand in this case as Haggis said, the member was unable to call home.


----------



## simysmom99 (21 Jan 2009)

I know from experience that it doesn't matter how you are told, or who tells you, nothing prepares you for the information that you are going to hear.
Godspeed to this young man.  The folks in Germany will take excellent care of him.
Best wishes to his family.


----------



## brihard (22 Jan 2009)

Bzzliteyr said:
			
		

> geo, I see what you are saying but from what I understand in this case as Haggis said, the member was unable to call home.



From what I gathered about the incident, this is likely the case. As CBC reported, foot patrol, seriously injured by an IED. Most of you can probably fill in the blanks on that one- it's easy to suffer severe injuries in a situation like that.

Best of luck to Pte. Knisley in his recovery.


----------



## geo (22 Jan 2009)

Brihard....

CBC reported that troops got injured... no names are ever released - prior to family notification... so there are no blanks to fill out until we are good and ready to release the names.  The media types behave for a number of reasons notwithstanding the alternative is to be labeled persona non grata & +/- banned from KAF.

I have no doubt that the actions taken were based on all the right reasons.... but this could just as easily had some nasty consequences.

Anyway - nuff said - Get well soon Pte Knisley


----------



## navymich (22 Jan 2009)

The night before the incident, I had an awesome BBQ steak supper with Knisley and the rest of his section.  It was a typical thing for our 2 groups to do that once a week or so.  Great kid, full of spirit and jokes.  He's got a long road ahead of him, but his sheer will and determination, and his great outlook on life, will get him through it all.  All the best, from "the neighbours".


----------



## Bruce Monkhouse (22 Jan 2009)

http://cnews.canoe.ca/CNEWS/Canada/2009/01/22/8108286-sun.html

Wounded soldier up for wedding walk
His sister has an order for a London soldier who lost his leg in an attack this week
By DALE CARRUTHERS, SPECIAL TO SUN MEDIA
The London Free Press


LONDON - Private Andrew Knisley, the London soldier who lost his leg in Afghanistan this week, has to learn to walk again by the summer, his sister says.
After all, he did promise to walk her down the aisle at her wedding on Aug. 6.
"We're not pushing him, he's walking. He has no choice." his sister, Ruth Knisley, 27, said yesterday.

Knisley was injured Monday while on patrol outside Kandahar when a roadside bomb detonated.
On Monday, he was listed in serious condition and had his right leg amputated.
His condition has stabilized, his sister said.

Knisley also has nerve damage in his right arm, with one nerve completely severed.
Knisley was to be flown to Germany for medical treatment, but his flight was postponed because of his improved condition, said his sister.

"He's doing so well that they actually bumped him to a later flight to Germany," she said.
After treatment in Germany, Knisley will return to Canada -- when that will be is still uncertain -- for further treatment.
Knisley's father, Ken, who will also walk his daughter down the aisle this summer, said the wedding must go on as planned -- that's the way Andrew would want it.

"We aren't postponing the wedding. He will be going down the aisle, the three of us will go," he said. "I can't imagine that this is going to hold Andrew back much at all."
Ruth originally planned to have her father alone accompany her on her wedding-day walk, but she's grown extremely close to her brother while he's been in Afghanistan.

"I've just been so proud of what he has been doing over there that I want to include him in the day." she said.
And knowing her brother and his dedication, she said, his injury won't stop him from being a part of the special day.
"This is a speed bump. One of the surgeons I spoke to said he could be walking without a noticeable limp in six months.
"I think that's being incredibly optimistic, but if anybody is going to be walking like that in six months, it better be Andrew," she said.


----------



## geo (22 Jan 2009)

Nice to see that he has at least one good reason to get on with life & get started with the rehab


----------



## Michael OLeary (22 Jan 2009)

geo said:
			
		

> Nice to see that he has at least one good reason to get on with life & get started with the rehab



Hmmmm, perhaps you meant:

_"Nice to see that he has such a meaningful and personal commitment waiting for him that will help to encourage his rehab."_


----------



## geo (22 Jan 2009)

Yeah.... you have such a way with words "mon capitaine"

Every once in a while... the fact that English is my 2nd language pops up and gives me a swift kick in the a$$..
I live, I learn


----------



## vonGarvin (22 Jan 2009)

Well, geo, if it's any consolation, I had no clue that you were francophone.  I'm just glad that Pte Knisley's story is public, and that he is (more than likely) going to get a lot of public support for his healing!


----------

